# Probleme CARTE AIRPORT



## LE_FLEURON (6 Mai 2009)

Bonjour

Je possedes un I book G4 12 pouces de 2005 avec lequel je n'ai rencontré aucun probleme jusqu'à ses derniers mois...
En effet , depuis quelques temps , mon I book n'arrive plus à se connecter à Internet via Airport.
tres souvent , il perd la connection avec la Box de maniere aleatoire et discontinu.
J'ai pensé que cela pouvait provenir d'un probleme WIFI de la Box mais j'ai essayé sur d'autres box même celle de la boutique  où j'ai déposé mon mac (à 50 cm, j'avais au mieux une barre...) =>
Meme résultat !!!! 

La boutique de SAV me conseille de changer la carte Airport .....=> 283  en etant pas certain du résultat. Il se pourrait que cela vienne de l'antenne qui est inserer dans l'écran, et la facture pourrait etre de plus de 700 .....

Que me conseilleriez vous ? AVez vous rencontré des problèmes similaires ?
Que pensez vous d'une clé USB WIFI compatible mac ? 

merci


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Mai 2009)

Si c'est un 12 Pouces 1.1 Ghz vendu avec Panther d'origine, tu soulève le clavier et tu regarde si l'antenne est bien connecté à la carte Airport Extreme. Sinon reset PRAM et PMU + Retrait et remise carte Airport 

Voila


----------



## LE_FLEURON (6 Mai 2009)

merci pour l'info 
mais d'apres la boutique de SAV , c'est assez compliqué de changer la carte Airport sur cet I Book  G4, il faut tout démonter pour la sortir.....
je suis pas un pro de l'info , je sais juste que c'est un I book G4 512 mo de Ram d'Octobre 2005., je n'ai pas Panther....


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Mai 2009)

Salut, donc c'est les derniers modèle 1.33 Ghz ou 1.42 Ghz avec 512 de ram et le Blutouch en standard et livrée sous Tiger. Donc oui la carte Airport est intégré sur ces modèles. Les airport de ces série ont beaucoup de problème (KP ...), regarde le tutoriel pour réparer la Airport, par contre faut que tu sois un peu bricoleur ... Je ne suis pas sur que ça va résoudre ton problème, mais tu peut toujours essayer (regarde la connexion de l'antenne)

içi -> Voila comment démonter l'iBook :
http://www.macbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/ibook_g4_article19.html
Et comment réparer l'Airport :

http://www.macbook-fr.com/ibook/bricolage/reparer_airport_g4_article1263.html


----------



## cinemashow (7 Mai 2009)

salut, tu peux trouver la carte qu'il te faut ici : http://www.bricomac.com/carte-airport-bluetooth-ibook-g4_16_21.html
Sinon pour une clé usb wifi je pourrais te conseiller ça : http://www.bricomac.com/adaptateur-usb-wifi-802-11n-de-marque-newertech_10_2484.html


----------

